# [Heisec] lost+found: Die Rückkehr der Makro-Viren, Tapjacking und Katzen



## Newsfeed (21 Dezember 2012)

Heute mit: Makro-Viren für MS-Office, (mal wieder) Android-Malware bei Google Play, einem bösartigen Apache-Modul, Festplatten-Entschlüsslern und Katzen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

